

Programming with purpose - bitsweet
https://coderwall.com/p/xxsf0q

======
thebear
Let's not forget that the more economically successful a society is, the more
resources it has to help others, save people, and prevent people from dying.
In other words, one can contribute to such causes indirectly, by creating
economic value.

What's indeed somewhat questionable is if the only purpose of one's work is to
divert some of the money that is moving around in the economy into one's own
pocket. The patent troll is probably the purest example of that. But to be
honest, I sometimes find it difficult to determine whether an economic
activity is more about sucking value or creating value. The line doesn't
always seem to be drawn clearly.

